# Snowbear Flex blade??



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

Does snow bear still make the flex blade. Its not on there web site.

BD


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*New Flexblade*

They say they no longer make them due to low popularity. Did an Ebay search and found a dealer in Wisconsin (SeeJay Sales), who was able to have one shipped to me, so there was at least one left a couple of weeks ago. Now awaiting the first snow with it, here in SE PA.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Sorry... messed up pics*


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

bdhunter;268027 said:


>


How did it work???

BD


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

BIG DRIFT;265257 said:


> Does snow bear still make the flex blade. Its not on there web site.
> 
> BD


No...they don't. From what I found there are a few retailers that still have some. If the retailer has the plow shipped directly from factory they can no longer get them. The flexblade was replaced by the "Altitude". It is a steel blade with a lifetime warranty and still uses the electric actuator from what I understand. I am unsure if it mounts using a 2" hitch or the regular snowbear mount. I thought about it when I ordered mine but since my goal in getting one to begin with was to save money I went with the TX75 for about $400 less.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

bryanj23;329395 said:


> No...they don't. From what I found there are a few retailers that still have some. If the retailer has the plow shipped directly from factory they can no longer get them. The flexblade was replaced by the "Altitude". It is a steel blade with a lifetime warranty and still uses the electric actuator from what I understand. I am unsure if it mounts using a 2" hitch or the regular snowbear mount. I thought about it when I ordered mine but since my goal in getting one to begin with was to save money I went with the TX75 for about $400 less.


Why dont they have all of this on there website?? I just replace the winch on my sb with a 60 dollar one.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

BIG DRIFT;329407 said:


> Why dont they have all of this on there website?? I just replace the winch on my sb with a 60 dollar one.


There's still a few available on Ebay if you search Flexblade. I bought mine from seejay sales in WI, and was 100% pleased with the entire transaction.

Flex uses the actuator (motor driven lift/lower arm) not the winch. going into my 2nd yr with it, and no problems so far. Was a decent addition to my snow removal hardware, after the 18" 2 cycle snowblower. Now that I'm living in Maine, looks like it may get even more use than in PA.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

bdhunter;329761 said:


> There's still a few available on Ebay if you search Flexblade. I bought mine from seejay sales in WI, and was 100% pleased with the entire transaction.
> 
> Flex uses the actuator (motor driven lift/lower arm) not the winch. going into my 2nd yr with it, and no problems so far. Was a decent addition to my snow removal hardware, after the 18" 2 cycle snowblower. Now that I'm living in Maine, looks like it may get even more use than in PA.


My winch would freeze up. it was junk. I do like the plow other then that for what i use it for.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

BIG DRIFT;329407 said:


> Why dont they have all of this on there website?? I just replace the winch on my sb with a 60 dollar one.


Not sure. I had called for pricing on the flexblade and that is what the store told me over the phone. The gal said they had one of the new ones on the way. I haven't seen or heard anything else about it.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

BIG DRIFT;329764 said:


> My winch would freeze up. it was junk. I do like the plow other then that for what i use it for.


Did you store the plow inside or out? Or did it freeze up during use? Just wondering what to expect with mine.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm a little nervous about how strong that single mounting point is. What do you think? It seems to make a lot of sense to have the 2 point mounts for a more solid connection to the truck, like they have on the "standard" SBs


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

ToyTruck;329824 said:


> I'm a little nervous about how strong that single mounting point is. What do you think? It seems to make a lot of sense to have the 2 point mounts for a more solid connection to the truck, like they have on the "standard" SBs


The two things I didn't like about the flexblade when I was looking: single mounting point and long push frame. I guess you could rationalize that the 2x2 receiver is probably a bit heavier than the standard mount and may actually be stronger but it still seems to me like the plow would easily move left-right when plowing with it angled. I'll leave that to somebody who owns one to answer. My standard SB mount seems quite sturdy...for personal use anyway. I wouldn't want to go plow out Walmart or anything.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

bryanj23;329820 said:


> Did you store the plow inside or out? Or did it freeze up during use? Just wondering what to expect with mine.


I kept it outside. The plow would freeze over night when the snow melted then got inside the housing.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

BIG DRIFT;329850 said:


> I kept it outside. The plow would freeze over night when the snow melted then got inside the housing.


Oh good...for me, not you. Mine's in the garage...most of the time!


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

bryanj23;329875 said:


> Oh good...for me, not you. Mine's in the garage...most of the time!


It still would have froze. You need to keep a hair dryer handy.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

bryanj23;329840 said:


> The two things I didn't like about the flexblade when I was looking: single mounting point and long push frame. I guess you could rationalize that the 2x2 receiver is probably a bit heavier than the standard mount and may actually be stronger but it still seems to me like the plow would easily move left-right when plowing with it angled. I'll leave that to somebody who owns one to answer. My standard SB mount seems quite sturdy...for personal use anyway. I wouldn't want to go plow out Walmart or anything.


In my short experience so far with the 2" mount system, have never had movement when pushing. Will let you know more as Maine winter progresses.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

just a couple of things to add on freeze up etc.

I have to store my plow out in the elements.So I got a piece of rubber roof membrane and poked a hole for the angle handle and drape it over the entire plow mech. area.after I'm done. It is on the south side of the garage and the dark gray/black rubber creates a heat sink of sorts, but more importantly it keeps water/ice from forming in the recepticle cups. 
This has worked well for me thought I'd pass the info along....


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

dunedog;332089 said:


> just a couple of things to add on freeze up etc.
> 
> I have to store my plow out in the elements.So I got a piece of rubber roof membrane and poked a hole for the angle handle and drape it over the entire plow mech. area.after I'm done. It is on the south side of the garage and the dark gray/black rubber creates a heat sink of sorts, but more importantly it keeps water/ice from forming in the recepticle cups.
> This has worked well for me thought I'd pass the info along....


Thanks dunedog The winch i have now is better and the plow will be inside this year


----------

